# Changing Deep Fryer Oil



## sugaplum (May 29, 2006)

I have a small deep fryer at home, and I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to change the oil.  Thank you for your help!


- Gina


----------



## CharlieD (May 29, 2006)

I simply dump oil out of it. I guess depends on the kind you have. I can take oil container out in mine. What about yours?


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2006)

I save the container the oil came in.  Then I pour the cooled oil from the fryer back into the bottle and toss it.

The details will depend on the fryer you have.


----------



## Corinne (May 29, 2006)

I do the same, Andy - then we do battle with the trash guys. They take it out of our trash & let it sit at the end of the yard where we put our trash for them. This goes on for a couple weeks until we really hide the stuff. I'm not sure why they keep giving it back - maybe they think it's motor oil! 

What does everyone do with their cooking grease: from bacon, hamburger, sausage, etc.? I'm still looking for a good solution for getting rid of the stuff. Coffee cans with lids work great - but so much coffee is now sold in bags - I have a hard time getting enough cans.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 29, 2006)

Sausage and bacon grease get stored in seperate glass jars with lids and "recycled" in cooking - you just can't buy good drippin's at the store and beats having to render either one for making gravy to go over from rice, grits, biscuits, or toast.

I save the container the oil comes in - and I always have a couple of washed out empty milk jugs under the sink for when I need them. I recycle frying oils via a couple of fast food restaurants down the street. They have 55-gallon oil drums out back and they let me pour my oil into them since they sell the used oil ... it's a couple of cents they make. If you can't find a place that will let you dump your oil in their drums ... you might check with an auto garage or service center (especially the ones that do oil changes). Another option is to just leave your jugs of used oil out by a restaurant's oil drum - of find a commercial "dumpster" somewhere (behind a store or in an apartment complex) and toss it in there. 

Pouring oil out of something into a jug can be tricky, and messy, so I learned to do this. I put the oil container on a sheet pan right next to the fryer/pot, and use a couple of different sized ladels and a funnel. Since the oil is only going to go down the funnel just so fast using a ladel really isn't any slower than just pouring it out of the fryer. Then, when you are down to about the last cup of oil in the fryer you can just pour from there. And, if you sneeze somewhere during the process - you will not make as big of a mess!


----------



## Poppinfresh (May 30, 2006)

I admit it, I'm a baaaaaaaaaad oil changer.  I know you're not supposed to put that stuff down the disposal, but it's so convenient, and I'm so lazy.  Course, I always get yelled at if I'm caught doing it, so I wait until after bedtime and then do it while nobody's looking :P.

I figure what the ****, we shove pipe cleaner in there a few times a year anyways, and a new garbage disposal is only like 80 bucks...and the one I've got has been taking it for quite some time so it's not like it's ruining it THAT much faster..


----------



## CharlieD (May 30, 2006)

OOh, that's bad. That is for the drain system. You really do not want to do that. One day it may cause serious enough problem when even rotorooter (or whatever they called in your area) will not be able to help. Doesn't take much to put back into empty container.


----------



## Corey123 (May 30, 2006)

No!!!!!!!!

Don't do it. Puttting used cooking oils or fats down the pig is the same as if you've gone outside and poured it down the storm drain. Because bacially, that's pretty much where it ends up.

You're much better off trowing it in the dumpster if there is one on your street. You could cause serious problems pouring that stuff down the pig or drain lines! Like cholesterol in the bloodsteam, that stuff cane collaguted and build up in the pipes - cause floods and backups in the home drain system.


~Corey123.


----------



## mudbug (May 30, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Sausage and bacon grease get stored in seperate glass jars with lids and "recycled" in cooking - you just can't buy good drippin's at the store and beats having to render either one for making gravy to go over from rice, grits, biscuits, or toast.
> 
> I do this too, only I use a coffee can.  The other, ickier grease I pour into a bigger coffee can with a lid that I keep under the sink.  When it gets full, I freeze it the night before the garbage man comes and toss it in the trash the next day, wrapped in a couple of plastic bags.


----------



## Corinne (May 30, 2006)

I do a LOT of cooking - so I have more bacon & sausage grease than I could ever use! I have one container for bacon grease. Probably oughta keep that thing in the fridge like you mentioned, Michael. 

Thanks for the suggestions on getting rid of the stuff. I read a tip in Cook's Illustrated or Cook's Country - their test kitchen puts the used oil in a couple layers of plastic grocery bags, ties them up & tosses them. That didn't work so well for me when I tried it!


----------

